# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  یک حشره به شکل برگ

## Sayeh_74

*اسم این حشره " حشره برگی " با نام علمی " Phylliidae " می باشد. 
حشره " Phylliidae " بیش از ۸ سانتیمتر طول و بدنی پهن دارد که بدنی سبز رنگ که دارای رگه‌های رگبرگی شکل به رنگ قهوه‌ای روشن است. 

" حشره برگی " متعلق به راسته Phasmida و خانواده Phylliidae می باشد .

این حشره بیشتر در جنوب و جنوب شرقی آسیا و همچنین استرالیا یافت میشود

*

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sayeh_74


اسم این حشره " حشره برگی " با نام علمی " Phylliidae " می باشد. 
حشره " Phylliidae " بیش از ۸ سانتیمتر طول و بدنی پهن دارد که بدنی سبز رنگ که دارای رگه‌های رگبرگی شکل به رنگ قهوه‌ای روشن است. 

" حشره برگی " متعلق به راسته Phasmida و خانواده Phylliidae می باشد .

این حشره بیشتر در جنوب و جنوب شرقی آسیا و همچنین استرالیا یافت میشود




جلد زیست پیش رو دیدی؟*

----------


## E.M10

> *
> جلد زیست پیش رو دیدی؟*


بنده خدا اولین پستشه، اذیتش نکن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sayeh_74

> *
> جلد زیست پیش رو دیدی؟*


 از رو همون برداشتم

----------


## Behnam10

خب چون برگ متحرك ، نوعي حشره هست ؛ به همين واسطه پرونده حشرات رو هم بد نيست كه يه جا داشته باشيد !

حشرات


تنفس:نایی
خون نقشى در انتقال گازهاى تنفسى ندارد و خون تيره و روشن براى جاندار تعريف نمى شود
گردش خون:باز
همولنف دارد و فاقد مويرگ است
ماده دفعی:اوریک اسید
گوارش :برون سلولى 
لقاح :داخلى 
حشرات نوعى جانور بى مهره و بندپا محسوب مى شوند 
محل زندگی:در سراسر خشکی های کره زمین به جز مناطق پوشیده از یخ و برف
اسکلت:خارجی ، از جنس کیتین و پروتئين(گليكوپروتئين)
دفاع:غیر اختصاصی ودارای سلول های مشابه فاگوسیت ها
دستگاه عصبی:شامل مغز و یک طناب عصبی ِشكمى است كه در هر قطعه از بدن دارای یک گره عصبی،کنترل کننده ماهیچه های همان قطعه است
از اولین ساکنان خشکی
فراوان ترین و متنوع ترین جانوران تاریخ زمین
موفقیت:به دلیل توانایی پرواز 
اولین جاندارانی که بال داشتند.
احتمال سنگواره شدن:به دلیل وجود اسکلت خارجی ، نسبتاً بالا
نوع جمعیت:فرصت طلب
 داراى یکی از ابتدایی ترین راه های ارتباطی بین افراد یک گونه يعنى ارتباط به كمك مواد شيميايى (كه فرومون ناميده مى شوند)
مرگ و میر:معمولا مستقل از تراکم
تولیدمثل و رشد و نمو:سریع
سن تولید مثل:پايين
طول عمر :اغلب کم تر از یک سال 
اغلب جانوران جزء حشرات اند
مثال:مورچه ،ملخ ،مگس سرکه ،زنبور عسل، برگ متحرک، بیستون بتولاریا(شب پرواز فلفلی) ،شته، مونارک، سنجاقک، بید، پشه ناقل بيمارى مالاريا ، اپرافترا بروماتا 
و ...
___________________________________________

مطالب تكميلي 


همه جانوران از جمله حشرات يوكاريوت و هتروتروف اند يعنى ٣ نوع rnaپليمراز در هسته و ژن هاى گسسته دارند ، داراى توالى افزاينده و عوامل رونويسى اند و در آنها بلوغ rna ديده مى شود و ... و داراى گليكوليز و چرخه ى كربس و nadوfad اند ولى چرخه ى كالوين و آنزيم روبيسكو ندارند .

----------


## javad1013

زیست چهارمه خدایی!

----------

